# Senators consider repealing concealed gun permit



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Senators consider repealing concealed gun permit
By Anne Saunders, Associated Press Writer, 2/10/2004

CONCORD, N.H. -- State residents would no longer need permits to carry concealed handguns under a bill considered Tuesday by the Senate Judiciary Committee.

"Society is safer when criminals don't know who is armed," said Norman Bernier, of Concord.

"Because state law allows children to be gun owners with their parents' permission, *the proposed law could allow children and teenagers to carry concealed handguns*, she said."

More on it here....
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...tors_consider_repealing_concealed_gun_permit/


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wicked Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 
LIVE FREE OR DIE! (or take a couple rounds up the ass!)
:rock:


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I love it. Guns, and soda for everyone!!!!!!! :rock: How about this, if Officer Friendly sees you wearing your bicycle helmet, you get a certificate for 10 free rounds of ammo!!! In reality, this bill will never pass. If history teaches us anything, once you give up a right, you will never get it back.


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Sounds briliant doesn't it 8)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Can you say Columbine High School Part II


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Scary if you are a law enforcement officer in N.H. P:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Even the man in the mountain got the hell out of there.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BHCCPD said:


> Can you say Columbine High School Part II


Oh Pahleeeeeeeeze!!!!
:shock:

Nobody under 21 is going to _*lawfully*_ carry a handgun in any jurisdiction. Think with your mind, not your hearts people!
:-k


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey MPD-the ladies say you've been carrying a concealed weapon for years.......


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I lived for a while in Arizona, where anyone can carry a gun, in the open anyways, (there are no LTC'S), and there isn't mass murder on the streets...in fact it's population is several times larger than New Hampshire's and its crime rate is surprisingly low (per capita). I would think that burglars and other criminals might be a bit more wary if they thought the majority of people were armed.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Welcome to New Hampshire, Live Free or Kill. 

I like it.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

> I would think that burglars and other criminals might be a bit more wary if they thought the majority of people were armed.


That is exactly right!

On the other hand, if you want to see how things work out when only criminals have guns, have a look at the crime rates in Australia.

Ryan


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

:thumbup: Outstanding, gotta love New Hampshire. I like to see somebody try and take one of those kids lunch money, but more and more Mass liberals are moving up there, so I do not think that could pass.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Oh Pahleeeeeeeeze!!!! 


Nobody under 21 is going to lawfully carry a handgun in any jurisdiction. Think with your mind, not your hearts people!



MPD the bill said that kids, with thier parents permission WOULD be able to carry a firearms.

That probably would incite another Columbine, think about it. I wonder who many kidswould go blast the school because they of the reason that they can't get a gun, or if it were easier to get one.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Macop Old Buddy!

1. Every School policy in N.H. would state "firearms free" for the grounds.
2. If they need "parents permission" to carry concealed, then only a very small percentage of parental units will sign, and there's still the legal age of 18 which seems to make the point moot.
:wink: 

NO LAW is ever going to stop a mentally unstable kid(s) from getting some type of firearm and causing mayhem. 

Only awareness and partnership between educators, Law enforcement, and social services/health care can have ANY impact on these unfortunate anomalies like Columbine. They're still going to happen to some degree.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*hg*



Macop said:


> MPD the bill said that kids, with thier parents permission WOULD be able to carry a firearms.
> 
> That probably would incite another Columbine, think about it. I wonder who many kidswould go blast the school because they of the reason that they can't get a gun, or if it were easier to get one.


*Macop*, calm down buddy, stop typing with your heart on your sleeve. Take a minute to formulate your response, you'll make a better arguement when your post doesn't read like jibberish. Besides, what is the minimum age that a minor could own a _*handgun*_ in N.H. with their parents permission...any N.H. LEO's please chime in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

My first post - I'm the FNG - and I find a topic near and dear to my heart.

Please note my signature line - it says it all...


----------

